
Apply HN: Maker's Hub - matheweis
Maker&#x27;s Hub is a virtual hacker space&#x2F;services marketplace that connects makers with complementary devices and skillsets, in particular things like paper cutting, laser cutting, milling, 3D printing, and circuit prototyping.<p>Makers who need access to an expensive device for their idea will no longer need to front the expense and time required to purchase and learn how to use such devices or develop those skills.<p>Makers who own these devices and have the necessary skills will be able to utilize them to make additional money on the side by &quot;bidding&quot; on other Makers projects.<p>The maker movement in general is undergoing exponential growth in the US and worldwide [1], and recent estimates suggest that over 57% of the US population are considered be makers [2].<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehustle.co&#x2F;the-diy-maker-movement-survives-by-doing-the-opposite-of-whats-smart<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usatoday.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;money&#x2F;business&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;14&#x2F;martha-stewart-column-meet-the-makers&#x2F;2980701&#x2F;
======
petra
>> in particular things like paper cutting, laser cutting, milling, 3D
printing, and circuit prototyping.

For most of those things,won't specialized companies could offer a lower price
and a better product, more reliably than hobbyists ?

Also, do makers - i.e. hobbysts want to spend their off-work time doing that,
when often they have pretty good jobs?

~~~
matheweis
> Won't specialized companies offer a lower price and a better product, more
> reliably than hobbyists ?

Not necessarily; specialized companies are rarely interested in small-batch
production (Shapeway's 3d printing being the exception). Quality is largely
unknown unless they have a large enough customer base.

Hobbyists typically have a day-job other than their "maker" hobby, so yes,
they would still be interested in spending off-work time.

With millions of laser cutters about to come online from Glowforge and others,
some of those people will be looking for opportunities beyond simply their
personal projects.

------
lowglow
[deleted]

~~~
dang
Please don't post promotional comments in these threads. It's obviously not
what they're for.

(You overdid it in the announcement thread too, but we decided to cut you some
slack there—an excess of enthusiasm isn't the worst thing.)

~~~
lowglow
Cool.

